# In Your Bed?



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

All 110lbs of Rollo in his grandparents (my parents) bed tonight...it's hard having a big boy lol
unnamed by Chuck Marquardt, on Flickr


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Makes it looks like a twin sized bed hahaha


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Haha, nice!!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

kaydub_u said:


> Makes it looks like a twin sized bed hahaha


That's his specialty...Rollo LOVES taking up bed space lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Haha, nice!!


Thanks MEI! Miss that sweet girl


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

It's good to be King.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Rollo will be the only one who sleeps well. Good looking dog! (Do you grandparents know they are featured online?)


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’ve found it doesn’t matter what size the dog is... they can and WILL take over as much of your space as possible in the bed. I have a king size and I still fight for room!

My mom is also “grandma” LOL and the dogs know who I’m talking about when I say it!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

"We are going to need a bigger bed" (Jaws-please tell me you have seen Jaws)


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Rollo will be the only one who sleeps well. Good looking dog! (Do you grandparents know they are featured online?)


Thanks! And yes lol they are honored to be part of the GSD forum


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

CometDog said:


> "We are going to need a bigger bed" (Jaws-please tell me you have seen Jaws)


I promise you I have lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol! Very cute mine love it when their grandparents visit!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

They are going to need a bigger bed, haha!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

sebrench said:


> They are going to need a bigger bed, haha!


Bed upgrade: push 2 king beds together!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

"Place" training w/ crying kid distractions!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Lol!!! He looks like asking "what's up with him?"!!


----------



## SpartanFan (Jan 30, 2019)

HaHa. Your Dad looks like he's asking your mom, "Honey, do you think this is a good idea."


----------

